# HTML, Textfeld bei Aufruf => alles markieren



## ich² (26. Okt 2006)

Hi Forum,

wie schaffe ich es, dass sobald ein Textfeld (<INPUT type="text"></INPUT>) in HTML den Fokus bekommt, dass automatisch der komplette Inhalt selektiert wird?

Danke!

mfg ich²


----------



## The_S (26. Okt 2006)

Versuchs mal mit

onfocus="this.select();"


----------



## ich² (27. Okt 2006)

Hi,

ja das wars. Danke!

mfg ich²


----------

